# Foster "Winter" ~ awwww, he's so cute



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He's been to the vet's, and the groomer's. Bless his little heart, he was an awesome patient :wub: 

Now it's "evaluation" time!! I've had neighbor kids over, adults over, and of course, my own fluffies. He's a good boy. We do have plenty of time left, for the evaluation period, but, my hopes are high.

Here's Little Winter:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awww, he's adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

:wub: :bysmilie: :grouphug: 
I feel all these for him.
I like his name too but read you were going to chg it. Why?Does it help to give him a new start?
He looks very very sweet. I just can't imagine someone not wanting such a sweet innocent thing.
I so hope and pray rayer: he gets a good home.
I know I'll be thinking of him alot.
He looks like he cleaned up very nice,even tho I don't know how he looked b4. What sweet eyes, they look like they have alot of stories in them.
I hope you will keep us up todate.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You are an AWESOME foster mom! He looks fab!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, just wow. He is gorgeous, looks deliriously happy, what a change a few days can make. Way to go Deb!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

What a beautiful little guy! :wub: You're awesome Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: He really is so cute, look at that face :wub: 
Your such a hero Deb.. :grouphug: 
:biggrin: ANDREA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome boy! I noticed no belly band so does that mean he's potty trained, too?

He's young, isn't he? Don't get too attached! I bet he'll find his forever home quickly.

He's such a great example of the many wonderful Maltese available through rescue. His former owners just didn't have enough time to spend with him, right?

I think so may people just see the ads on petfinder.com and asume that all the Maltese in rescue are older and/or have special needs. They don't realize how many wonderful dogs come through rescue and are adopted so quickly they're never listed on Petfinder. If you are interested in a rescue, it's important to fill out your application before so you are ready when the perfect new furfriend comes along!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Deb he is adorable :wub: You are amazing for what you do for these precious little ones in need :grouphug: 
I rather like his name though, but I am sure you will find one that suits his character


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a cutie he is. I'm so glad that things are going well. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Winter is so cute, I bet it won't take much time at all for him to find his forever home. Give him a big hug and kiss from me! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What a handsome boy! I noticed no belly band so does that mean he's potty trained, too?
> 
> He's young, isn't he? Don't get too attached! I bet he'll find his forever home quickly.
> 
> ...



Winter was an outdoor dog, not allowed in the house, so I didn't know what to expect with his pottying, as he never had to "hold" it. Well get this, he's using the potty pads!!! He's had a couple of accidents, but not a problem for me. He doesn't "lift" his leg, so it's just a puddle on the tile. NO BELLY BAND!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

He's only 3-years-old, and 6.5 pounds. He has a bit of an underbite, so he looks like he's smiling at me ~ LOL

This guy loves to eat. He's been enjoying the Wellness "New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato". He loves to play!! He follows me everywhere, loves being held, while he snuggles his little face in my neck. I must say, this one is really getting to me. He reminds me of my precious Samantha. I get so excited to get home from work to see him :wub: 

You're right Marj. People do need to get their applications in. A pre-approved applicant is contacted as soon as a doggie is available. The dogs do not make it to the NMR site, nor Petfinder. 

At the moment, we do not have any applicants in my area. Many seem to wait until they see one, on the website, they are interested in. Well, I have already had four people ask me about Winter. They met him at the vet's and the groomer's. I gave them the website info, and they are going to be sending in applications, so I will be doing several home-checks for a couple of weeks. Hopefully they will all work out, so we will be set for the next ones.

Here's another cute pic:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, what a cute little guy :wub: :wub: you should keep him


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in love, he's adorable. How old is he? Is he adoptable? Is it possible to adopt from another state?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm in love, he's adorable. How old is he? Is he adoptable? Is it possible to adopt from another state?[/B]


He is 3-years-old, and VERY adoptable. Whoever gets him is going to be soooo lucky. He's amazing. He has personality plus. We adopt out of state, as long as everything is approved and travel arrangements are made. We do not ship cargo. I think Henry is the only rescue NMR shipped cargo. He was an emergency situation, from Hawaii.

Are you thinking of him? He is beyond awesome. It took me all of an hour to fall in love with this little fellow. 

Maybe I'll change Billy's name to "Winter". Do you think anyone would notice ~ LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429052
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be ashamed of yourself...  


I know I am ashamed of myself for laughing so hard I'm having to clean the face of my monitor... :shocked:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Winter is 100% pure CUTENESS . Sarah


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Winter is frackin' adorable! He looks like he's smiling in every picture. And he sounds like a major snugglebunny. *sigh* Give him some southern shooger from me. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :wub: :bysmilie: :grouphug:
> I feel all these for him.
> I like his name too but read you were going to chg it. Why?Does it help to give him a new start?
> He looks very very sweet. I just can't imagine someone not wanting such a sweet innocent thing.
> ...



I was thinking of changing it, but unless it's a really "creepy" name, like Ringo's was (Lewgi) as in "throat flem", it's easier for us to keep the records straight, at rescue, if we keep the original name.

So after being around him, I thought, "I can live with this, he is a breath of fresh air, in this Summer heat."

So Winter has arrived in So Cal :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Winter is frackin' adorable! He looks like he's smiling in every picture. And he sounds like a major snugglebunny. *sigh* Give him some southern shooger from me. :wub:[/B]



Oh, Heidi ~ He has the happiest face. It goes with his personality. He's almost as happy as Billy!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh stop. you know you could NEVER EVER EVER live without crazy, buggin', billy! you could still call him "winter" though 

btw, i have the video of billy "circling" on my phone as the wallpaper (when my phone opens up), and i show EVERYONE and tell them his story. LOL. it's interesting how many people that you can just SEE them thinking "oh...so rescues arent ALL hopeless maniacs that no one else wants....this one is cute AND has crazy personality!" okay so LBB is a little bit of a maniac...i should've gotten a video of LBB vs The Pillowcase....

the buttercup needs a little brother or sister. i wish i could take winter!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> oh stop. you know you could NEVER EVER EVER live without crazy, buggin', billy! you could still call him "winter" though
> 
> btw, i have the video of billy "circling" on my phone as the wallpaper (when my phone opens up), and i show EVERYONE and tell them his story. LOL. it's interesting how many people that you can just SEE them thinking "oh...so rescues arent ALL hopeless maniacs that no one else wants....this one is cute AND has crazy personality!" okay so LBB is a little bit of a maniac...i should've gotten a video of LBB vs The Pillowcase....
> 
> the buttercup needs a little brother or sister. i wish i could take winter!!!![/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Billy does the "pillow case" trick almost daily. I will definately get it on video. It's the same every time, just a different day, and a different color pillow case. He's an idiot ~ LMAO

I wish you would adopt little Winter, too. He would have a ball with you and The Buttercup!! :wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

He is such a cute Malt! I'm glad he is fitting in so well!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:smheat: Oh wow, Winter is just precious :wub: 
I am glad that he is doing well with you :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb.. he is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been thinking about Winter alot , how is the little guy doing? Has he found a forever home yet?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww he's soooo cute .. I can see how he can grown on you.

Poor little thing - I don't know how you can part with him.

Keep him, one more won't make a difference ... (coming from a 1 malt mother)


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awwww he's so cute! :wub: He looks like a total sweetie pie. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I've been thinking about Winter alot , how is the little guy doing? Has he found a forever home yet?[/B]



Oh, thanks for thinking of the little guy. He's still in his "evaluation" period. Winter had not been socialized at all. He does great with other dogs, but it's very obvious that children were his main human contact. Winter was left outside 24/7, and the kids would go outside to play with him. So it takes him a few hours to warm up to strangers. Let me tell you though, after he's warmed up, he won't let go. God, he's precious. He actually hugs you with his arms, and lays his head on your shoulder. He pushes his little head and body against you so hard, as if to say, "don't let me go".

He does this with everyone he's warmed up to. He was already warmed up to Paula and her daughter, when they transported him to me. Yep, Winter wanted nothing to do with me, and clinging very tightly to Paula's daughter. He's hesitant at first, but he so quickly gives so much love.

He's now getting use to strangers coming and going. He's no longer growling, and is actually starting to enjoy new company.

Hopefully he'll be ready within a couple weeks. Man, whoever gets this guy, is going to be sooooo lucky. He has definately touched my heart. 

Oh, he and my Franny are best buddies. Wow, do they run around and play. I'm so happy for him. He's enjoying life. He's going to make someone very happy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440756
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good thing. 


You think he would be my friend the next time? :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe not you, but Peg for sure :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

He's had an amazing turn around. I've been teaching him basic commands (with treats) and it has done wonders. He's more confident. I've also had the "strangers" tell him to sit, and then give a treat. He's beginning to trust humans.

Now if I could just teach Billy ~ LOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> He's been to the vet's, and the groomer's. Bless his little heart, he was an awesome patient :wub:
> 
> Now it's "evaluation" time!! I've had neighbor kids over, adults over, and of course, my own fluffies. He's a good boy. We do have plenty of time left, for the evaluation period, but, my hopes are high.
> 
> Here's Little Winter:[/B]


Deb how did you get started into fostering? We have a kill shelter here and I would love to be able to get malts out and foster them until the rescue agencies can find them a home. I have the perfect set up to be able to do it. I just do not know how to go about starting. Thanks in advace for the advice that you may have.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> He's had an amazing turn around. I've been teaching him basic commands (with treats) and it has done wonders. He's more confident. I've also had the "strangers" tell him to sit, and then give a treat. He's beginning to trust humans.
> 
> Now if I could just teach Billy ~ LOL[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
i dont know if you could teach Billy to "Be crazy, Billy, just act like a lunatic!" cuz he'd still swing that long neck around and start walking in circles LOL. btw, i STILL have the video of him "circling" on my cellphone as my main screen "wallpaper" :HistericalSmiley: i LOVE IT!!!

glad to hear Winter is starting to like us Uprights. we're not all bad. usually.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh he is soooooo cute!!! I love his sweet face. What a good boy. I think we need more pics of him though, these weren't enough. At all.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440831
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

You're killing me Ann Marie!!! Billy was groomed yesterday, and they cut him really short. Good Lord, I didn't think his neck could look any longer. He was so excited to get home from the groomers, he did extra circles, with his extra long neck swingin' around. I thought of you, and laughed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428828
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I PM'd you, Becky


----------

